# Adventures in Publishing



## Lonna (Mar 6, 2003)

I've published 3 books in a small way. You can get them at http://www.amazon.com. I've got a small publisher that doesn't ship my books to stores all over the country. I don't get an advance. I spend more money promoting my books than I make selling them.

So I've been trying to break into the world of Big (New York) Publishers. I even traveled to one, with my Little Frodo (age 7) and his big sister Arwen (age 10). After finally locating the right skyscraper on one-way, big-city streets, we parked in the underground garage and took the elevator to the 19th floor. Frodo was wearing his binoculars and riding piggy-back on his sister. We got a lot of looks from people in dark-colored business suits.

When we arrived at the publisher, the receptionist at the big, intimidating desk seemed nice. She took copies of my 3 books but told my kids not to touch the display (children's books on shelves). I got my parking ticket validated by Kinko's because the publishing company wouldn't do it. Somehow we found our way back to the freeway to discover stopped-in-our-tracks traffic. When I got back to my California mountain home a few days later, I found a form letter in my mailbox. It was from that publisher. It said "we do not accept unsolicited manuscripts." This even though an editor I called had told me to bring my books by. Oh, well. She probably was just trying to be polite. But she could have saved me the trip.

So I decided that 

"The publishing world is a Tower
Guarded by the Dark Lord."

Think about it. How many big-time Editors do you know? Do they even have friends? And how about Literary Agents? Are they human?

Well, sorry for the pessimism. I guess I've received one rejection letter too many. Well, I'm sticking with my small publisher (http://www.greatunpublished.com). They do high-tech, quality paperbacks and electronic versions of books. They do give me royalties, even though I have to spend my own money on promotion. My books sell a few at a time. I often give them away. But I'm part of a Revolution against that Tower guarded by the Dark Lord.

Long live publishing on The Tolkien Forum!

Still, if any of you have ideas or hints for me, I'm open to suggestions. I wouldn't mind making acutal money and getting an "advance."


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought this needed to be bumped. . .because I WANT TO BE PUBLISHED TOO!


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 10, 2005)

Short run digital print.

Investigate it. Many companies who do it only deal with other businesses, wholesale, but if you find somebody who will accept public jobs, you can get books printed better and cheaper than your pseudo publisher, probably.
The great thing is, short run digital print rarely has "quotas". You can request twenty books printed, and because there's no plates involved they can have them printed and bound the same day. When you need more, ask for another thirty. Or fifty six. Or two hundred and twelve. Or however many you want.

Other than that, send out letters with descriptions of your book to agents, as publishers rarely take on books by unknown authors. Biggest no-no is to approach a publisher with a self-published book, as they will almost never take another look at it. If you want to skip out the agent, send a manuscript to a publisher. Publishers hate seeing something that's already published, no matter how limited in nature.

Agents will probably be a lot more friendly, but you'll have to find one that is (a.) taking on subscriptions or (b.) works within the genre you're writing in. An agent who would take on your biographies, Lonna, would probably not want to touch your fantasy books with a ten foot pole.

Like I said, the best way I know is to send letters to agents: it's cheaper, they will rarely read unsolicited manuscripts (mss) and if they like the idea of your work they will probably ask for an extract.

I have personally never contacted a publisher, and I've only sent mss or letters to four or five UK publishers (I kept the rejection letters so I'll have something to look at when I'm feeling good about myself). Most of what I know is from my mother, who's a member of the National Writer's Association or something (which only accepts non-self-published writers, but has good lists of exclusive agents) and my father, who works in the print industry.

Anyway, sorry if I'm teaching the sucking of eggs, but that might help.


----------



## Lonna (Mar 10, 2005)

HLG Strider, feel free to bump "Adventures in Publishing" if you wish.

Hammersmith, thanks for the advice. I've tried to get good literary agents (had 2 bad ones). Any suggestions on one good agent who will actually look at my work?

I've contacted dozens of "estabished" literary agents with no success. I have heaps and heaps of rejection letters. I even had an email from a producer at Lifetime Movie Network that said they'd like to do a film about my life . . . eventually (they'll "get back to me"). I've called a Los Angeles agent who was referred to me by my newspaper editor, but they haven't called back. I guess I'll call a 3rd time.

I think Print on Demand can be good, better for the environment, since books are printed as ordered (I sell a lot of my books through http://www.amazon.com). But I have little time to promote my own books. I am, however, on page 132 of "Selah's Sword," and it rocks, set in a place most people will never guess because I use a lot of the native words & odd descriptions of that half-real, half-imagined place.

Well, any tips or ideas are appreciated. Hammersmith, perhaps you could pass this post on to your mom or dad. I'd love to send them reveiw books.

Thanks again, HLG Strider & Hammersmith, for your feedback!


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 10, 2005)

One thing I've definitely learned from my own limited experience is that agents are jerks. Complete and utter ones. Also, the NWA sounds better than it really is, and only deals with UK writers. I suppose that wasn't much help.

As for the review books  I'm sure they'd be flattered, but dad's not currently involved with publishing and mum's a young children's writer, so I doubt they'd be much help.

Next time I'm in some liquid capital, though, I might just swing by Amazon and pick up a Selah book


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 10, 2005)

Lonna said:


> I've published 3 books in a small way.



I've a Winston Churchill and a Groucho Marx quote for you.

Winston: "NEVER GIVE UP!"

Groucho: "Received your book today and laughed myself sick. Some day I may read it."

Barley 

PS: I used to be a music publisher — and you think _you've_ got troubles!


----------



## Lonna (Mar 10, 2005)

Dear Barley & Hammersmith,

Thanks for the encouragement! I do appreciate any bits of light & laughter that I get.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 25, 2005)

Well Lonna, 

I was looking at our books on Amazon and started reading 'Crossing the Cemo Room' and OMG, I about killed the computer when it ended. I will ask my mother to let me order it in the morning (right now its 11:22pm and she'd kill me and most definatly say no if I ask her now) *grin* I refuse to read the begining of the other two because if I do, I bloody will have to wake her up!!

I myself, am also an aspiring writer, and would really like to have some of my work..if I ever finish anything, published. You are an insperation Lonna. Thanks!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 26, 2005)

sweet...

Lonna, are your kids' names REALLY frodo and Arwen?


----------



## Lonna (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks, Firawyn! I hope you like all 4 of my books!

eBlackstar, no, I wouldn't copy Tolkien. My kids' names are Jessica and Jonathan.

Happy Easter to both of you!

A traditional Russian Easter greeting: Christ is risen! He is risen indeed!

(Cristos vas ries. Vayistinu vas ries.)

(I would write that truly in Russian, but I'm not sure about the Cyrillic alphabet)

God bless,

Lonna


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 27, 2005)

yesses i must read them all...i asked mom and as soon as I get my next payck i'll order it, or maybe i'll just order all of them! *grin* 

You know, between you being a homeschooling mom, a great writer, and a christian, i'm begining to really like you!!


----------



## Lonna (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks! Happy Easter.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 28, 2005)

Lonna said:


> eBlackstar, no, I wouldn't copy Tolkien.



I didn't think so..but...


----------

